# new guy in ohio



## TheFarmer (Jun 23, 2010)

Kewl!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* joe goble. Have fun here.


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## smurphysgirl (Mar 6, 2007)

joe goble said:


> I live in northwest ohio, this is a great forum


From one Buckeye to another...

Welcome to AT! Happy shooting!
*X*---------------------------:archer:


----------



## harkybowhunter (Aug 13, 2007)

Welcome Joe, enjoy your surfing here on AT. Beautiful night tonight isn't it. I haven't seen a cloud all evening. That's nice for a change considering the crappy weather we've had lately.


----------



## buckeye_girl (Nov 1, 2008)

welcome


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!:darkbeer:


----------



## HOTTSCENTS (Apr 2, 2003)

Trophy Blend scents Welcomes you my friend! good luck this year.


----------



## joe goble (Jun 11, 2010)

I am ready to get my new bow from the shop and start shooting. Deer season can't get here soon enuff


----------



## Scott07/OH (Feb 9, 2009)

Welcome from N.E Ohio!!!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------

